
Ask HN: How can a self taught programmer get a SWE job in the bay area? - wpmoradi
Hi guys,<p>I took some online courses in python&#x2F;Javascript&#x2F; and Databases, build some projects, but am totally clueless as to how I can compete with kids that graduated with a CS degree in the bay area.  I was wondering if you could advise on what to focus on when applying for an entry level role in SWE.  Thanks!<p>Cheers,
-W
======
tylerhou
I'm self taught and went through Triplebyte. They make you take a small quiz
and technical screen anonymously, and then they pair you up with around 8
startups (mostly YC).

Here's my referral link, should you want to use it (we each get $1500):
[https://triplebyte.com/iv/YY8SRsU/cp](https://triplebyte.com/iv/YY8SRsU/cp).

If you need any help, my email is `<my username>cs@gmail.com`.

~~~
wpmoradi
Thanks man! Greatly appreciate it!

------
itamarst
One option: compete on your strengths, not your weaknesses.

E.g. you probably have some prior job experience, job experience that someone
straight out of school doesn't have. That job experience likely taught you
some valuable skills, which you should highlight - skills you need as a
programmer go far beyond Javascript or datastructures.

~~~
wpmoradi
This is great advice thanks!!

